# High Value Mil-Surplus



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey guys,

Everyone that is into firearms wants a super accurate, hard hitting, nice looking, possibly intriguing rifle...but for a cheap price. The last bit is what usually causes the most problems. I believe the answer to everyone's prayers was built a long time ago, around the 1940's. The most high performance for value rifle on the planet is very likely the Swiss K31 rifle. A very unique straight pull bolt action rifle, sporting a hard hitting 174 grain 7.5mm (.308 caliber) projectile.








I recently picked one up, but have been sold on this rifle for years. The surplus ammo available is usually the gp-11 174g loading. With a B.C. of around .500 it is in essence match grade ammo by any of today's standards. I have outfitted mine with an off-set scope mount and 3-9x scope to take to the range tomorrow. I shot it open sighted last week, and it was shooting less than 1moa with my eyes at 100yrds, I can't wait to see what the added optics will be able to achieve. If you ever get the opportunity to buy one of these, I would not pass it up! At around $375-$425 it can easily compete with high dollar custom rifles. Hopefully I can get some picks of the targets and rifle with scope mount up after my trip to the range.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice find.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks like a keeper.


----------



## Sethah (Dec 23, 2013)

Nice! I love old surplus guns. Have several different models in my collection.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like a nice rifle. Glad to hear that it shoots so well. Guess I'm kind of confused about the bullet size. I know that 7mm is .284, and 7.62 is listed as 30 caliber but the bullets are .308 or sometimes .310-.311. I would have thought that 7.5 would be .295.


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

Jonbnks said:


> Looks like a nice rifle. Glad to hear that it shoots so well. Guess I'm kind of confused about the bullet size. I know that 7mm is .284, and 7.62 is listed as 30 caliber but the bullets are .308 or sometimes .310-.311. I would have thought that 7.5 would be .295.


Yeah, I was confused on this as well, apparently the Swiss decided 7.5 sounded better than 7.77. This is roughly .306 caliber and the tolerances of their rounds, as they are very streamline and sharp sided give a .308 win bullet enough space in the chamber as they are more rounded. Many re loaders use 165 and 168g hornady .308 match bullets on top of 7.5x55 brass in these k31's


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

http://www.chuckhawks.com/7-5x55_Swiss.htm

Here's a more technically correct answer to the question


----------

